# Beautiful day at the range



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

It was a beautiful day for sure. Blue sky, sunshine and temps at 32F. Had my Alpha Proj revolver in 357 mag with me. Only had time to fire 60 rounds but it felt good. My reloads were 17.5 grns of Win 296 and the recoil was still noticeable. I was on target for all shots so I am getting better.
Our gun club sponsers some local Biathaletes so the trail to the range was groomed and hardpacked (with snow of course). The range area was also packed down. Made for an enjoyable stroll. Gotta love days like that.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Argon18smith said:


> It was a beautiful day for sure. Blue sky, sunshine and *temps at 32F*. Gotta love days like that.


Yikes!!! Snow? 32 degrees?

Glad you had fun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!
My *snow* *envy* knows no bounds!

(Not that I could either ski or sled, nowadays. But I can still feel envy.)


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Argon18smith said:


> Only had time to fire 60 rounds but it felt good. My reloads were 17.5 grns of Win 296 and the recoil was still noticeable. I was on target for all shots so I am getting better.


Just curious and I know very little about that Czech Republic revolver. I'd be interested in your views or anyone else's in the Alpha Project.

I did notice your load for Win 296 but you didn't mention the bullet type or weight. I don't have experience so much with the Winchester labeled powder, but H110 is exactly the same powder, both made by St Marks Powders here in Florida. I've used H110 extensively for many years sometimes for 357, but mostly for 44 Special and Magnum. One thing both Winchester and Hogdon say in both their manuals and other loading manuals I have is loads should not be reduced more than 3% or there's a possibility of inconsistent ignition. Now, a lot of us start at 10% under and work up. I'm just saying that's what the makers say. Using a tight roll crimp and magnum primers might mitigate this. Years ago and if memory serves, I read this was because these powders tend to form air pockets and are hard to ignite.

Ever since I read all this, I started paying extra attention to the possibility of squibs when working up a light load with H110. It would also cause me to steer away from light loads with these powders and defensive purposes.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Sorry Craigh. The bullets are el-cheapos. They are Campro 125 grn jacketed RN. It calls for min 21 grns to max 22 grns. I tried a few of those last summer but I had to re-grip every shot, not that I'm limp-wristed, but man those kick. I thought I would experiment with the 17.5 and they still kick but I didn't have to re-grip as often. All shots felt the same, no bangs, all BOOMS.
As for the revolver, this is my first high power handgun. Shooting 38 Sp out of it is a breeze and feels really comfortable. I have fired less than 150 rnds of magnum so I really can't say too much about it. I have adjusted the trigger pull to minimum which helps. Everything feels smooth about the action. For the price I think it's a good deal - so far. We will see how things are after a thousand rnds.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I find it interesting that the _Alpha Proj_ (not "Project") revolver uses the same lockup system as does the Charter Arms line.
I've found the Charter Arms version to be a well-designed, sturdy, two-point lockup, with the _potential_ of being stronger and more secure than those of modern S&W and Colt's revolvers.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

My Christmas present arrived so it was another beautiful day at the range. About 35F already.









Put 100 rnds (cause that is all I brought with me) through it and all was perfect. It felt good. The trigger is supposed to be 1 1/2 lbs and it felt like it. I used reloads of 124grn Campro jacketed RN with 4 grns of Win 231. No glitch of any kind. Brass all landed within a 2 foot circle. I can't wait to get out again. Fingers are sore from loading the mags, they seemed stiff but I loosened them up after the third load. Sometimes life is good.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Went to the range today because I had the chance. Around 27F today and overcast. Had the 357 and the 9 mm with me.














The target on the left was the 357 with some 38 specials. My 357 reloads had 7.0 grns of Titegroup. The manual calls for 6.8 to 7.5 grns. The recoil felt the same as the 17.5 grns of Win 296 I used earlier. Most of the shots were aimed - keep your finger away from the trigger until you actually want to release it.
The picture on the right is the 9mm with a lot of fast shooting. I will let you figure which holes were fast shooting and which were slow shots.
All shots were at 50 feet and I was the only shooter there - I don't know where everyone else was.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Some of my favorite loads were 158 cast Keith type with 2.8 grains of Bullseye or 4.5 grains of Unique in 38 Special cases. With Unique, you leave the range with black hands. They're soft shooting though. The Bullseye used to give me a very nice soft shooting plinker at around 750 fps from a 4 inch barrel. With 357 cases, I moved to 4.5 grains of Bullseye using those 158 Keith type lead bullets, just a little warmer. 

When I start back reloading, I'm considering moving to different powders altogether so I fill the case halfway. I suppose a lot of research is going to be needed.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I had no powder to begin with so I chose brands I have used with rifle reloads, namely Winchester and Hodgdon. Once I get more comfortable with the loads I am using now I will experiment further.


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

We've had such a long, cold winter here that 32 degrees and sunshine sounds pretty good!


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Received a load of 2400 powder the other day so loaded up 50 rounds of 357 mag with 17 grns of it and used a 125 grn jacketed flat point projectile. Lots of oomph but it was ok. Tried it in my S&W 686 first and it felt good. I switched to my Coonan semi-auto and that worked ok too - the ejections landed about 10 feet away so not as much power as the Win 296 loads. I had loaded some 38 special with 9 grns and same projectile. Not enough power to cycle the Coonan consistently. I had changed the recoil spring in the Coonan to a 7 lb one. I'll try 10 grns next time and that should do it. I might reduce the magnum loads a tad also, just to try it. Almost too hot on the range, mid 80's, but I was the only one there so no problem.


----------

